# Help on installing a new radio bezel on my 1989 Nissan Sentra?



## gamerfly101 (Sep 15, 2017)

I recently bought a used 1989 Nissan Sentra, and i've been fixing up the various parts that the car needed, one of the missing parts was a radio bezel/trim. I've tried to attach it but i'm not really sure what kind of screw i'm supposed to use, or how to even attach it since it doesn't even look like there is something I can screw in, if someone can tell me which parts to probably get or special thing i'd be pretty grateful.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Okay, look inside the center console plastic shrouding at the bottom directly to the right (and inside the shrouding) where the driver's right ankle rests. You should see a small metal rectangular screw receptacle. There also should be one from the pass's seat looking to the left and inside of the center console shrouding directly to the left of where the pass's left ankle rests. You could borrow those to screw in your console bezel, slipping them into the openings in your pic. Then, you can go get backfills of the borrowed ones.


----------



## gamerfly101 (Sep 15, 2017)

Any possible way of showing some images of where the location is at, or even what the screw looks like. I'm just having a hard time finding the location using the instructions that you've given me.


----------

